# Yellow Ink printing Lime Green!?!?!?!WHY??



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello All,

I am running into a slight problem. I am using a Flexi Jet L Model. I am basically trying to print CMYK. All colors are great but the yellow. It is printing out a lime green. I print 720 x 720 but have tried 360 x 360 enhanced. In photoshop the yellow is 100% and all other colors at zero. I think my ink may be contaminated or something. Any suggestions??? Thanks!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jack,

Run a nozzle check. What color is the yellow box(es)? If it comes out yellow there, then it means that you have a color management issue. Colors will come out differently depending on what graphics software program you have (Corel, Photoshop,...), the settings you have for color management in this program and the settings you have in the RIP. In some cases, you will not want to use 100% Yellow to get the best color. You might want to also switch to RGB color mode.

If the yellow channel was contaminated, then any other color that used yellow ink would also look wrong as well. Have you tried printing a color chart? If not, I would do that. See if there is any yellow on the color chart that will work for you. If you don't have a color chart, you can get one from here - CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares.

Contact your distributor and ask them what settings they recommend for getting the best color management. That might save some time. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like you put something in the capping station that has suked backwards into your dampers, do a cleaning or two and it should clear out!
Always raise those levers, when not in use!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys, so far I have ran a KK1 and KK2 cleaning. I also reduced the amount of yellow in photoshop to 45% opacity, but still see a hint of green. I just printed a CMYK color chart, and the ink must be contaminated because any color that uses yellow is slightly off. The yellows have green in all of them. What should the next step be?? More cleaning??


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

Well Mark,

I just printed a nozzle check and it came out yellow. So it may be a color management problem, I will have to look at my settings within the RIP. Thanks! Hopefully it solves the problem


----------



## Fishman (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a similar issue once. I Printed a 100% yellow square in photoshop and turned off CMK in the rip software and that told me it was colour management issues.


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

How did you fix your Color management problem? Do you think that the RIP and Photoshop are contradicting each other making the yellow greenish?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Open photoshop's color management (ctrl+shift+k), and set your RGB working space to ColormatchRGB. Set the RGB color management policies to "convert to working RGB". 

Make sure that the file you are printing is in RGB mode. If you still see some colors that are shifting, convert the file to cmyk mode (to constrict it's color gamut), then convert it back to RGB mode and print.

Have fun!


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

YES!!! Thanks for all the advice, it WORKED!!!!! Now, i'm off to print successfully!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

No problem!

kevink-


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

My yellow is printing lime also. Tweaked the color sliders in the rip to decrease cyan. Helps a little.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

If the graphics software , the image itself, and the RIP are all set to colormatch RGB you can usually get rid of that greenish yellow. If you have sRGB settings that often gets you greenish yellows.

Also if you print out a color chart to makes it easier to select the yellow you want- since the monitor may not show a true representation of what the print will look like.


----------



## tshirtjo (Aug 1, 2008)

Not using photoshop, just printing a picture from Fast Artist, they have a green tint to the whole picture. I take it this is the same problem, so how do you adjust the RGB settings in Fast Artist?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I tried printing a color chart, the yellows were all greenish. I tried printing color chart with c m k, off then printed the chart, yellows have magenta in them. what ???? 
Can't figure it out. Tried allignment checks, nozzle checks, etc. Maybe I'll do a power clean.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Unless you are seeing discoloration in your ink lines, or in your nozzle check then it is probably not something a power clean will fix- but a settings adjustment.

If the inks are contaminated ( sometimes when there is fluid added to the capping station and you forget to raise the levers, the waste ink creeps up into the lines) usually in the yellow line you can see easily it by looking at the lines under the cover of the print head carriage or right near it.

I am not familiar with Fast Artist.


----------



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

For some reason the cyan ink is a different density than the rest, if your cyan bottle is filled too high it will back up into the neighboring colors (like yellow) and contaminate it. Be sure that your cyan bottle is always filled lower than the others.


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

Mistewoods said:


> If the graphics software , the image itself, and the RIP are all set to colormatch RGB you can usually get rid of that greenish yellow. If you have sRGB settings that often gets you greenish yellows.


Hey Mistewoods,

I am using Illustrator and having these same problems, I believe I have all my settings set to colormatch RGB and Perceptual. I am still having Color problems. My inks aren't contaminated, I believe I am overlooking something with the color profiles. 

Also, this may have something to do with it, I moved the RIP from one computer to another, before the move it p[rinted out color charts perfect, after the move came the problem. What should I be looking for? I have changed my settings to the settings you have posted, but I still have a problem? Thanks!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> before the move it p[rinted out color charts perfect


Did you match the ink profiles when loading up the RIP with the ink set that you are actually using ?
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Ink profiles.... where do you get them, how to install them, where to use them, where in the workflow do you use the icc ink profile?

After my bout yesterday with a clogged head, it is now 80% clear, but prints very well. The LM cartridge still will not reset, had to use another one. Printer is working. A lot of my green tint problems in yellow have gotten better. Still having trouble getting accurate color.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

The ink profiles choices show up when installing the RIP and the only way that you can conferm what you are using is to re-load the RIP and choose the correct ink set..
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I do not use Illustrator so I can't answer to that. 

However whenever I have had color issues using Photoshop- it has been a conflict with the embedded profiles in the art work, the templates, graphics program color settings, or RIP not being in agreement.


----------

